# OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW



## FlashLion (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello
OLIGHT is updating with new LEDs many of its high distance flashlights and some of the tactical lights,as well.
The new LEDs are de-domed XM-L2,XP-L and recently in the reviewed below SR52-UT,Cree XP-L Hi. The main goal of the upgrade is reaching higher peak beam intensity,which results in a longer distance of throw.
The SR52 definitely is one of the most refined flashlights I've tested,so far and the new SR52-UT with a high intensity emitter adds even more on the top.
Unlike the de-domed XM-L2 and XP-L leds,the new XP-L Hi comes from the Cree directly without any modifications.
It is designed with a thin silicone layer,which gives some impact protection and the tint of the light is unchanged clear white.

The Overall design from the SR52 is untouched. I will not comment that much the build quality,so please read also *my SR52 Review*,for my opinion.






The SR52 UT come in the well known Olight plastic cases. 
Very convenient to carry the flashlight and all its accessories.
There are also places for batteries.




Inside- Car charger,Micro USB cable(not on the picture),great holster,Spare O-rings.
A little unexpected,there is no home,wall charger coming with the new model.
The charging current is 1A,so be careful,if you plan to use a computer USB port,or phone charger.
Be sure,they support high current charging.







Here is the flashlight inside the holster. Good protection.
No velcro tape for attaching.




These are the main specifications from the user manual.









Beautiful wide and deep aluminum reflector.








Ultra clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating. You can hardly say,there is a glass lens,on the pictures.




There are two holes on the tailcap,for strap attaching.








The Micro USB charging port. The white dot nearby,is the status indicator.
Red light when charging,green when charging is finished.
The indicator blinks red also,to alert for low battery voltage.
The port is covered with a plastic sliding "door".

The green light is very dim and hardly visible.
Voltage of the batteries after charge U=4,17V
The charging process stops completely when the light is green.
Any 5V USB port,or wall/car adapter supporting 1A current draw,can be used for charging the SR52UT.





All batteries are electrically connected in parallel. This means,the voltage is the same as the voltage of a single battery,the capacity is triple the single battery.
This is good for the run time,but limits the possibility of the driver to regulates the output at any battery voltage.




The light works even with a single battery.
I tested it.No problem to screw the tailcap.
Because of a physical reverse polarity protection,flat top batteries are not supported.
You really don't want to put a battery with two other batteries in reverse. So,the physical protection is really needed here.



Anodized,square cut threads.




Quick comparison with the previous model.
The SR52 UT is on the left.
Identical design. The charging port is on the opposite side on the new model.









The operation manual.
















Lumen measurements(30sec after activation)
High mode 1130 Lm The highest output depends on the batteries,so different measurements are quite possible.
Mid mode 540 Lm
Low mode 102 Lm

I measure 900 Lm High mode,using only one battery.

Peak beam intensity 200kcd and even more,depending on the batteries.

Standby current draw,amazingly low! Just *4,7* *µA*.




Now,let's go to the most important part of a flashlight.The light it produces.

Another picture showing the deep reflector and the very clean glass lens.



The XP-L Hi LED is perfectly centered.



Close-ups of the Cree XP-L Hi LED.




The thin silicone layer is slightly matte. This is probably improving the beam tint.




*Beamshots*

The light from the XP-L Hi mounted in the SR52UT is cool white.No greenish,or bluish.
I would say it is identical to the light from the previous version with a XM-L2 LED.









Clean beam profile. Small and very bright hotspot.Good spill.
There are some artifacts around the hotspot,when pointed on a white wall.
The flashlight is a definite thrower designed for a long distance illumination and at that distance the beam is perfect.




1meter, 1/20sec
High-Mid-Low






I

5 meters,1/6sec















Peak beam intensity measured by me.
Measured at 3 meters distance.
Olight SR52UT 213.300cd 
Olight M3XS UT 261.000cd
Olight M2X UT 180.000cd
ThruNite TN32 211.500cd
*I can't guarantee the accuracy of my luxmeter.*

5 meters,1/50sec











5 meters,1/250sec











5 meters,1/1000sec











5 meters,1/1600sec











*Below is a comparison at 5 meters distance,with the predecessor Olight SR52 with a XM-L2 LED.*
1/50sec




1/200sec




1/500sec





*Outdoor Beamshots
*
I did all possible to represent the real beam tint on the pictures I show in the review.
However it's hard to judge for the tint only by the pictures.There are too many factors that could affect the color reproduction-screen brightness,white balance setting,contrast,etc. The tint is also depending on the exposure of the picture.

*I put even more effort this time. Hope you enjoy all the static and animated beamshots* :thumbsup:.

Olight SR52 UT in action.
(maybe a little warmer white balance here,than the real)




*Olight M3XS UT(left side) Olight SR52 UT(right side) *Distance ~75 meters




*Olight M3XS UT(left side) Olight SR52 UT(right side) *Distance ~75 meters




Distance ~75 meters









Distance ~75 meters










*Here(below) the M2X and M3XS look more yellowish/greenish,because of the slightly different white balance.
I tried to correct it,but the SR52UT and the TN32 became bluish/purplish.*
Distance ~160 meters










All pictures from above animated.Unfortunately no much detail in the GIF format.




Distance ~160 meters










Olight is one of the first manufacturers adding the new special high intensity emitter to their flashlights(actually the SR52UT is the first and only model,so far).
The upgrade is really worth it.We get one of the best throw capabilities,from a stock flashlight,without sacrificing the tint. The light from the Cree XP-L Hi led used here is cool white.No sign of the greenish tint from the de-domed leds. It's great to have the choice :thumbsup:. The peak beam intensity is higher than the Olight M2X and without the tint. The M3XS UT has a higher intensity and higher lumen output,but it also has the greenish tint(hopefully they will upgrade it with the XP-L Hi soon).
According to my lux measurements,the SR52UT and Thrunite TN32 have the same peak beam intensity. The lumen output on the TN32 is higher though and still does impress when switching to it. Note that in the TN32 all batteries are in series and the output is constant,because of the higher voltage. The output of the SR52UT drops with the voltage drop,which means it will not start with the same output every time.The size of the SR52UT on other hand,is much more compact and easy to carry and operate.

Normally for Olight,build quality is on high level. The charging feature works as it should-safe terminating voltage,compatible with USB power source. The charging time takes more time than I usually like to wait. One amp current is divided among three batteries.Each of the batteries take ~333mA,which results in about 10 hours charging time,for fully discharged 3400mAh batteries.
I like that I can use the flashlight even with one,or two batteries,if needed.
I don't find any deffect,or something to bother me. The Olight SR52 UT is still a great choice for a thrower,as its predecessor.

Thanks for reading!

Thanks to Olight for providing the SR52 UT for test and review!


----------



## Ryp (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

Wow, great photos and gifs!


----------



## tab665 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

great beamshots!! nice long runtime, almost 3 hrs before it drops to 50%! definitely a good mix of output and runtime. i havent purchased an olight since i got a SR50 with the sst50 years ago. this is better in every way imaginable AND retails for half the price the original SR50 did.


----------



## KarstGhost (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

Love the animated beam shots! Very cool and useful!


----------



## keithallenlaw (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

Batteries must be in a parallel configuration? Don't see how at that output and time. 
3x18650's in a series is to much if the light is only rated @9v max. 

Edit: How rude. Very nice presentation! :twothumbs


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

Thanks for the comments!

It is rated up to 9V,because six RCR123A or 18350 can be inserted instead of three 18650.
This means,each of the 18650 batteries is replaced by 2x4,2V
The output will be constant,thanks to the higher voltage,but so many batteries and some of them in series is not for everyone.
Of course,RCR123A can't be charged in the flashlight!


----------



## ven (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

wow awesome pics flashlion,stunning beam shots,thank you for the time and effort:thumbsup:


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*



ven said:


> wow awesome pics flashlion,stunning beam shots,thank you for the time and effort:thumbsup:


Thanks for watching *Ven*!


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

Thank you for the beam shots! Finally a good comparison of the SR52-UT and the M2X-UT. 

I want a new thrower that will put a minimum of 2 lux on a target at 350m and both of these are being considered for there size and performance. I want something smaller than my SX25L2 Turbo because my big lights don't get used due to the size. 

Of the two which do you recommend and how much difference is there in size? I know the dimensions but the still don't do justice when explaining how a light fells in the hand.


----------



## chuckhov (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

To reach 350m with 2 lux will require 245KCD.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*



chuckhov said:


> To reach 350m with 2 lux will require 245KCD.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Chuck



Thanks but I was basing my calculations off of Selfbuilt's review of the M2X-UT that measured 196kcd which would give me 1.6 lux, that's as close as I have found in a stock light in this size range. I may end up getting a modded version later.


----------



## ven (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

Regarding size tac,i can say the sr52 feels great in hand,nice size/balance and of a solid feel. Bonus of running in high till the cells say no more,heat is no problem with this light!!!

Its one of my fav all time lights,great throw in a relatively compact size for a 3 cell light. I am yet to hear anyone not happy with the sr52!

:thumbsup:


----------



## chuckhov (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

The only thing that I don't like about it, is because of the 'In-Light' charging, the cells are parallel. - This limits voltage and hence the light is poorly regulated on high. - As Flashlion mentioned, using 6 primaries should fix the regulation problem, but of course CR123's introduce problems of their own.

Other than that, I really like this light!

I wonder just how much 4.35v 18650's would help? 

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## ven (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

Yes,direct drive pattern on high,not regulated, the USB is just handy to have but i always charge my cells out of my lights tbh.

Low/med have good regulation ..........so using on medium for hours would give a nice balanced regulated output of over 4/5hrs(cell dependent)

Pros/cons, for the pros,having direct drive it takes a while to notice it ,its not a huge output and looking at the graph it would probably be past 80 min on high before even noticing if running continuous ...........if not longer with eyes adapting. Also plenty of warning with the light getting dimmer,so no being left in the dark. 

Also running in high continuous,you have potentially 260 minutes of useful light !Thats with 3100mah cells,of course 3500mah would give longer still.........just imo


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

Your photos are great as is your review. This is a very tempting offering by Olight.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*



Tac Gunner said:


> Thank you for the beam shots! Finally a good comparison of the SR52-UT and the M2X-UT.
> 
> I want a new thrower that will put a minimum of 2 lux on a target at 350m and both of these are being considered for there size and performance. I want something smaller than my SX25L2 Turbo because my big lights don't get used due to the size.
> 
> Of the two which do you recommend and how much difference is there in size? I know the dimensions but the still don't do justice when explaining how a light fells in the hand.


Thanks for reading!

Both flashlights SR52UT and M2XUT have almost the same head diameter and length of the body.
The SR52 though is much heavier,which is really good for the heat dissipation,but weighs more when carrying,even in a backpack.
SR52UT=534gr. with batteries
M2X UT=267gr. with a battery
The SR52UT requires some time to adjust the position of the switch in the hand,so the M2X may be a better choice,if quick activating is needed.
About the quality of the light,the SR52UT is very clean white(may be too cool white for some people).The M2XUT in the version I have with de-domed XM-L2 is noticeably greenish tint. 
The SR52UT has about 200 lumens more output and at least 20kcd more beam intensity. It also has no timed step down.This could be a huge advantage,depending on the way of use.
I really like the M2X,it is one of the best "pocket" throwers. But to be honest,after getting the M3XS UT,I almost don't use the M2X.
The M3XS UT with two 18500 is also a good choice.


----------



## keithallenlaw (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

So it is a parallel configuration? 6x16340's or 18350's reach 25 volts.
But in the parallel configuration we are talking only 3.6 to 4.2v?
Just doesn't make sense unless the circuitry is taking advantage 
of gobs of mAh. Unless they are running 3 series groups in parallel.
That would be 8.4v max which makes more sense.
Help me see this please. 



FlashLion said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> 
> It is rated up to 9V,because six RCR123A or 18350 can be inserted instead of three 18650.
> This means,each of the 18650 batteries is replaced by 2x4,2V
> ...


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*



Mr. Tone said:


> Your photos are great as is your review. This is a very tempting offering by Olight.


Thanks for reading!


----------



## ven (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*



keithallenlaw said:


> So it is a parallel configuration? 6x16340's or 18350's reach 25 volts.
> But in the parallel configuration we are talking only 3.6 to 4.2v?
> Just doesn't make sense unless the circuitry is taking advantage
> of gobs of mAh. Unless they are running 3 series groups in parallel.
> ...




Yes parallel 1s3p 3-9v iirc


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*



keithallenlaw said:


> So it is a parallel configuration? 6x16340's or 18350's reach 25 volts.
> But in the parallel configuration we are talking only 3.6 to 4.2v?
> Just doesn't make sense unless the circuitry is taking advantage
> of gobs of mAh. Unless they are running 3 series groups in parallel.
> ...


The batteries are in parallel configuration,because of the charging option. With 5V,1A, we can charge only 4,2V batteries.Charging batteries in parallel is also much more safe way to do.
Yes,if you use 16340/18350 batteries,they will be 3x 8,4V in parallel. Total voltage 8,4V.
If,each of the batteries has 800mAh capacity,the total mAh will be 2400mAh.


----------



## keithallenlaw (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

6 RCR's in parallel make more sense than the 3 18650 in parallel.


----------



## keithallenlaw (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

Sorry but it just doesn't make sense to me. All configs parallel you say?

3x18650~4,2v (roughly 9000mAh)
6x16340/18350~25,2v (roughly 4200mAh)
Looks to be mAh regulated.



FlashLion said:


> Yes,if you use 16340/18350 batteries,they will be 3x 8,4V in parallel. Total voltage 8,4V.
> If,each of the batteries has 800mAh capacity,the total mAh will be 2400mAh.


----------



## shrike2222 (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

Thank you for great review!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*



FlashLion said:


> Thanks for reading!
> 
> Both flashlights SR52UT and M2XUT have almost the same head diameter and length of the body.
> The SR52 though is much heavier,which is really good for the heat dissipation,but weighs more when carrying,even in a backpack.
> ...



Thanks for that detailed comparison. If you could only buy either the m2x-ut or sr52-ut which would you choose? The m3x-ut is the same size as my Sx25l2t and I'm trying to get away from larger lights as they don't get used much anymore.


----------



## Sway (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

FlashLion great review as always and the pic’s just keep getting better 

I was really looking forward to this light and I like everything about it except the lack of regulation with 3x18650 on high. It tapers off slow enough that you really won’t notice it for a while, but at this *price point* with the 3x configuration driving one LED I would like to see flat regulation designed around the ability of the host to to dissipate heat. 

It’s set up to charge 3x18650 cells internally what most folks will be using in the real world but it’s (said) to perform better with higher voltage from primary cells :huh:

Maybe I expect too much :tinfoil:


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

This is a few photos that I took at a large bridge near my house recently.

The distance across to the last concrete columns is approximately 600 meters.










The photo below is showing the SR52UT making it to the last column nicely.







The photo below shows the Javelot M3XS-UT improving on the throw of the SR52UT.







The photo below shows the DEFT-X doing what it does best. 







The DEFT-X again.







A closeup of the column with the DEFT-X.







The DEFT-X again. The brightness setting on the camera was increased below to show the beam a bit better in this shot. 







A blue laser aimed at the same spot.







I have more photos to upload later.



The Javelot M3XS-UT does throw better than the SR52UT but not by that much, maybe 150 meters.




*CHEERS*


----------



## kj2 (Sep 6, 2015)

Superb photos! Thanks!


----------



## akhyar (Sep 6, 2015)

Superd review and beamshots guys


----------



## pvsampson (Sep 6, 2015)

Excellent review thread.Love all the beam shot comparisons,especially with the M2X and M3XS


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 6, 2015)

If that really is 600m than I believe the sr52-ut will do what I want or even the m2x-ut as the specs for it aren't far off the sr52-ut.


----------



## pvsampson (Sep 6, 2015)

Tac Gunner said:


> If that really is 600m than I believe the sr52-ut will do what I want or even the m2x-ut as the specs for it aren't far off the sr52-ut.



I have M2X UT and love it,I bought it mainly because of the single 18650 and for one cell it is an excellent light.The extension tube can be used if wanted,but the cigar ring won't fit,unless you modify the tube and not too hard to do if you are handy with tools.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?405933-M2X-Extension-mod

If I was going somewhere that I would need it for a long run time I'd use the tube but no need to at home as yet,but nice knowing it is handy if I do want it.

That SR52 is a nice light though.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*



Tac Gunner said:


> Thanks for that detailed comparison. If you could only buy either the m2x-ut or sr52-ut which would you choose? The m3x-ut is the same size as my Sx25l2t and I'm trying to get away from larger lights as they don't get used much anymore.


If I need a compact thrower,I will go with the M2X.It really feels well in hand and I can easily carry it in my backpack.


----------



## royjohnson77 (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

Do you still have the regular Olight SR52? Can we see the beam shoot of the Olight SR52 vs Olight SR52 UT? Is there a really big difference in terms of brightness and throw?

I have the Olight M22 and the M23 and there is really not much of a big difference in terms of brightness and throw.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

Thanks guys for all the input and help, if I can ever get this Eagletac SX25L2T to sell I'm going to get an m2x-ut.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*



royjohnson77 said:


> Do you still have the regular Olight SR52? Can we see the beam shoot of the Olight SR52 vs Olight SR52 UT? Is there a really big difference in terms of brightness and throw?
> 
> I have the Olight M22 and the M23 and there is really not much of a big difference in terms of brightness and throw.


Yes,I keep all my flashlights.
There are three comparison pictures,just before the outdoor beamshots.
I did not take it for the outdoor beamshots,because of lack of enough batteries ready at that time :shakehead.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

I still have the SR50, SR51 and SR52.

I might have to set them up on the same column in the middle of the bridge to show how much light falls on it to see clearly what the difference is between them all.

The SR50 is not going to be seen on the last column.



*CHEERS*


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*



FlashLion said:


> Yes,I keep all my flashlights.
> There are three comparison pictures,just before the outdoor beamshots.
> I did not take it for the outdoor beamshots,because of lack of enough batteries ready at that time :shakehead.


*

Congratulations on some fine photographic work mate!!*

I know just how much work and thought goes into getting good beamshots.

I have not quite figured out how you have achieved the animated shots but they look really good and it shows much creativity on your part.

I don't have any really dark areas near me living in suburbia to do long distance throwing shots without ambient light stuffing things up.

At least the bridge gives them some room to stretch their legs a little and see what they can do.



*CHEERS*


----------



## erik365 (Sep 6, 2015)

Good pictures, and review.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 6, 2015)

this is an *amazing* review! I've gone ahead and shared it with some fellow flashaholic friends on Facebook


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*



erik365 said:


> Good pictures, and review.


Thanks *erik* and :welcome:




Oztorchfreak said:


> *
> 
> Congratulations on some fine photographic work mate!!*
> 
> ...


Thanks Oztorchfreak !
Your beam shots are also great!
It is very useful for people to see how the flashlights perform in different scenarios.:thumbsup:


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 7, 2015)

tobrien said:


> this is an *amazing* review! I've gone ahead and shared it with some fellow flashaholic friends on Facebook


Thanks for "watching" *tobrien*!
Pm me your FB link,please.(if not private)


----------



## markr6 (Sep 9, 2015)

Wow, I totally overlooked this one. I really like the form factor of these 3x18650 lights. This one looks even more comfortable to hold and operate than my MX25L3C. I don't like the "billy club" lights like the M3XUT on 2x18650 - just way too long and awkward.

I'm tempted to try this one!


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 10, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Wow, I totally overlooked this one. I really like the form factor of these 3x18650 lights. This one looks even more comfortable to hold and operate than my MX25L3C. I don't like the "billy club" lights like the M3XUT on 2x18650 - just way too long and awkward.
> 
> I'm tempted to try this one!


I am surprised you do not have one yet.Even from the last year SR52 model?
I am kidding,because I see you have some great flashlights in your collection. 
The SR52/UT is a very well designed flashlight.Good balance of long throw beam;UI;size;three batteries,not four;charging option;easy single switch operation;
Almost no one has complained about the SR52. For me the favorite parts are the great wide and deep reflector and the great UI. The Olight's UI works as a Swiss watch.
Now with the new XPL Hi emitter,the beam is excellent,clean and even more focused.
The charging feature is very slow for me,but I like to have this option,in case I am not in home-can be charged in car,or power bank.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 17, 2015)

FlashLion said:


> I am surprised you do not have one yet.Even from the last year SR52 model?
> I am kidding,because I see you have some great flashlights in your collection.
> The SR52/UT is a very well designed flashlight.Good balance of long throw beam;UI;size;three batteries,not four;charging option;easy single switch operation;
> Almost no one has complained about the SR52. For me the favorite parts are the great wide and deep reflector and the great UI. The Olight's UI works as a Swiss watch.
> ...



I sort of gave up on superthrowers due to lack of "need"...but this one is too tempting.

Trying to decide if I should save $25 and get it from a slow shipping vendor overseas, or pay up and get it in a few days.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks *FlashLion* for a great review with valuable comparison pictures!

I wonder about this light: is it free from annoying tendency like jumping over levels or going to strobe when one wants to shut it off? That has been a problem with some other lights with electronic single switches.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Sway (Sep 18, 2015)

Has anybody tried 18350's in one of these yet, I'm just curious about the increase in output? timed or thermal regulated step down?


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 20, 2015)

Sway said:


> Has anybody tried 18350's in one of these yet, I'm just curious about the increase in output? timed or thermal regulated step down?


Sorry,I don't have enough 18350s to test. There is no timed step down on 18650s.




Swedpat said:


> Thanks *FlashLion* for a great review with valuable comparison pictures!
> 
> I wonder about this light: is it free from annoying tendency like jumping over levels or going to strobe when one wants to shut it off? That has been a problem with some other lights with electronic single switches.
> 
> Regards, Patric


Thanks for reading!
I have not had any problem with the switch on this flashlight so far.
And I know what you are asking,because I have some other flashlights,from other brands,which sometimes need to repeat the click to trigger the desired function and that is quite annoying.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 3, 2015)

Awww man I was hoping to get one cheap on ebay. Listing started LOW, but I got blown out of the water. Still 5 days to go.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 21, 2016)

this light is astonishing. Run times are forever and even on low you can really reach out there. It out throws my M2X by a good margin and the beam tint is nice and white


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 21, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> this light is astonishing. Run times are forever and even on low you can really reach out there. It out throws my M2X by a good margin and the beam tint is nice and white



I agree. It has a considerable throw even at low mode. And if you want long runtime and still a very impressive throw you can use it at mid mode: ~7 hours stable output with highest capacity 18650s. That's awesome.


----------



## Theodore41 (Feb 29, 2016)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*



keithallenlaw said:


> So it is a parallel configuration? 6x16340's or 18350's reach 25 volts.
> But in the parallel configuration we are talking only 3.6 to 4.2v?
> Just doesn't make sense unless the circuitry is taking advantage
> of gobs of mAh. Unless they are running 3 series groups in parallel.
> ...


If you read the following from a Greek dealer,you see that the SR52-UT which sells,has 6x CR123A batteries in the box.
Accessories.
-------------
-Holster
-Lanyard
-Spare O-rings (x2)
-5v 1A USB power adapter
-Micro-USB Cable
-6x CR123A batteries.


----------



## AlexanderSmit (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

Hi Flashlion. Your post is by FAR the best I've seen comparing these lights!! 

It's almost April 2017. Some time after the post started in 2015. Would you still recommend the M2X-UT compared to some newer models - specs and cost considered.

Due to low pricing and good specs I bought the Klarus XT11GT in Nov 2016. It crashed after a week. I received an upgrade, the XT12GT, for free. It also died on me after a week of normal use. Klarus ended up refunding me and giving me another XT12GT for free, which is superb after-sales-service according to me. Sadly, this light followed the same road of death within a few days, with NO man-mandeling from my side. At the time of typing they have offered and are sending me their latest model - XT30R. It's got pretty much the same specs as the M2X-UT, but it runs on 2x18650's.

I'm still looking for a 1) pocket-size single 18650, 2) trower which is 3) reliable. The internet doesn't have any reviews of the new Klarus yet.

I dont see the sence of owning two light with the same specs just in different sizes. You think that M2X will meet the described need? Or should I opt for the M3X.


----------



## gilson65 (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

Im curious to know what you guys think of the SR52-UT XP-L HI long term view as well


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*



gilson65 said:


> Im curious to know what you guys think of the SR52-UT XP-L HI long term view as well



My SR52UT works good so far and I still like it. I wrote in another thread about the opportunity to use less numbers of cell with this light. I measured 4hours flat output at mid mode using 2cells. It may be good to know.


----------



## gilson65 (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*

Thanks swedpat for taking the time out to reply. Out of all the throwers out at the moment its the one i keep wanting to get


----------



## John Campbell (Mar 31, 2017)

I was just introduced to Olight. I got the M1X Striker in the BattlBox this month. I was really happy with the light over all and I haven't had any issues at all to speak of. The Olight 18650 that it came with seems to hold a charge really well. It is a company I will definitely buy from again. This light is next on my list to get!


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 31, 2017)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*



gilson65 said:


> Thanks swedpat for taking the time out to reply. Out of all the throwers out at the moment its the one i keep wanting to get



Yes, it's a high quality light. Because the cells are in parallell you can use it with 1-3 cells(while I think you should use 3cells for highest mode and 2 cells for mid mode).
The stable tailstandability is great. Need extra light indoors somewhere and have only a single 18650 or 2CR123? At lowest mode it runs for hours. But of course: the throw is impressive even at low mode.


----------



## gilson65 (Mar 31, 2017)

*Re: OLIGHT SR52-UT XP-L Hi (3Px18650) REVIEW (80% complete)*



Swedpat said:


> Yes, it's a high quality light. Because the cells are in parallell you can use it with 1-3 cells(while I think you should use 3cells for highest mode and 2 cells for mid mode).
> The stable tailstandability is great. Need extra light indoors somewhere and have only a single 18650 or 2CR123? At lowest mode it runs for hours. But of course: the throw is impressive even at low mode.


 Thanks again mate definitely will purchase one


----------

